# The Ray Flash v. the O Flash Ring v. lighting straight cash on fire.



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

I was involved in a discussion about the Rogue flashbender which I had already purchased in my Amazon account for $35... and that conversation convinced me to go from the small one to the large on for only $40. Then later in the conversation, I learned you can get factory 2nds directly from ExpoImaging at 1/2 off. GREAT! Now I have save $20 I will be able to blow $20 on hookers and blow (at a prorated allotment)

Then the Ray flash caught my eye. http://www.expoimaging.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=22
$150 bucks seems like quite a bit considering I can buy a yongnuo flash and an umbrella, and a stand while still having a little left over for hookers and blow. 

So I did a youtube search and I saw the original in action and I will say that I was impressed... but then I saw the Chinese knockoff for only $30 on Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/F170-Macro-O-Flash-Ring-For-NIKON-SB900-D80-D50-D90-D60-D7-CANON-580EX-II-50D-5D-/251303752068?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item3a82def184

The youtube "show" said that using ETTL it was a touch underexposed, so you have to do it manually, but I think I can do that to save $120, a $170 if I bought it new. 

So that raises the question... I'm I just throwing the $20 I saved on a $30 piece of junk because I'm nuts, or do yall think it might actually be a decent investment... at least something to play with. 

I think that is about it, but I have three rebate gift cards that I believe I am going to use, at least on the factory seconds, and maybe on the O flash ring.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevermind... I just read enough reviews that have convinced me that the o-flash ring knockoff is just that... a knock off.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 13, 2013)

I say try it with the cash and see if you get a green cast - it might match fluorescent.

Jim


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I say try it with the cash and see if you get a green cast - it might match fluorescent.
> 
> Jim



The pre-paid gift card isn't catching... time for some lighter fluid.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Q-flash and it's.. worth about $30. It's not bad really, but it has a few problems. One really odd thing is the "refelector" in the unit is just cardboard. That thing that says Q-flash on it is reflecting the light down the tube. When I pulled it out, I found it was grey/brown cardboard. I replaced it with aluminum foil and gained about a stop of light.

The thing still costs about 1 1/2 stops, but that is way better than 2 1/2 stops. Ettl works fine, but it did before. It's just that your max flash is less, so at times it will under expose. 

Also it does not put a "ring" in the eye as a catchlight. More like a round U that is darker on the bottom. Does work great for macro! Have you though of a real ring light? The Alien Bees model is a hell of a flash for $400

Here you can see mine in use by a friend (note foil in place of cardboard)



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

And the result:



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> I have a Q-flash and it's.. worth about $30. It's not bad really, but it has a few problems. One really odd thing is the "refelector" in the unit is just cardboard. That thing that says Q-flash on it is reflecting the light down the tube. When I pulled it out, I found it was grey/brown cardboard. I replaced it with aluminum foil and gained about a stop of light.
> 
> The thing still costs about 1 1/2 stops, but that is way better than 2 1/2 stops. Ettl works fine, but it did before. It's just that your max flash is less, so at times it will under expose.
> 
> ...



I can still see shadows and somewhat harsh reflected light off of the t zone... I decided to pass on it unless I Can get a really good deal on the ray flash, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 13, 2013)

The light in the top picture is better than the portrait pic. So it's a pass from me too.




I've been waiting a long time for an affordable ring flash. I guess I'll keep on waiting.




In the meantime, my Flashbender with diffuser is in the post so I'll see how that works out.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 16, 2013)

To sum up the story and consequently provide closure... I went onto ebay... found a RAY Flash (which would fit my 580ex ii and 5D mkiii) being sold for $100 or $90 and I made an offer for $55 including shipping. It was refused and a counter offer of $80 was made. I said no. Meh... zero net sum gain...

I then waited 2 more days and and about an hour or two before the buy it now auction ends, I offer $65 and it is accepted. So I'll wait patiently for the mail to arrive and I am guessing I will have it on Monday since the seller is only about 2 hours away from me. 

It's crazy... in the last week I have spent $25 on a Rogue Flashbender, $65 on a Ray Flash, $12 on a umbrella mount bracket, $4 on an umbrella, $80 on Yongnuo's YN622 ettl flash triggers. 

And I hate shooting with flash... so I must have lost my mind.


----------

